# My 55g redesign....



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, my old set up was a little too cluttered and did not leave enough swimming room... I liked the set up, but was ready for a change... I also found a sweet new piece of driftwood that I wanted to make the focus of the tank...

So I went from this:









To this: I am pretty happy with how it turned out.. I think it looks pretty sick...


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice! I like how simple it is.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

That looks awesome! Great way to get rid of the fake plants and turn that tank into a vary natural looking tank. Any possible chance you could find one or two more pieces of driftwood to stick in there?


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks, I could probably find more driftwood.... but I dont want it too cluttered, that was my issue with the set up before I like the open water feel this one has...

plus its only a 55, so not too much more space available


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

It turned out very nice. I like it much better than your first setup. :thumb:


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Great job, I love the way it looks, super natural!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Probably one of the best 55's I've seen, and I usually detest 55's in general.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks great. Nice job!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

That looks great!


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks great! I wouldnt add anything else :thumb:


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Super dooper =D>


----------

